# TiVo Stream: sometimes doesn't work. Reboot? Network Switch?



## peanutty (Mar 18, 2011)

After reading other threads, it seems other users are experiencing the same issue I'm having: it sometimes works, sometimes it doesn't. My specific questions are:

1. How are you all "rebooting"? I do it by disconnecting and reconnecting the power plug in the back of the Stream unit. Is there a better way to reboot?

2. I initially thought my issue was caused by the Stream unit being connected to an ethernet switch (while the Premiere box is connected directly to the router). Anyone know if this setup should definitely not be causing problems?

Lastly, I hope TiVo realizes that Stream is buggy and that they fix it soon! It's a great app...when it works.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is a reboot option in the iPad app at the bottom of the System Information screen.

Dan


----------



## peanutty (Mar 18, 2011)

Dan203 said:


> There is a reboot option in the iPad app at the bottom of the System Information screen.
> 
> Dan


Thanks, Dan.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

ohhh,

I've got my stream attached to a router too...I thought I was having problems due to low (like 1 bar) signal.


----------



## Barleycs (Jan 16, 2013)

I found that if I was too aggressive hitting the 30 second -|while watching a prerecorded show caused my streaming session to crash. Tech support had me reboot by disconnecting the power supply to the Stream device and wait for it to reboot. That seems like a glitch they should fix. I should be able to hit that 30-| button 6 times in succession and jump 3 minutes during the commercial break. If I do that without pausing for the playback to continue, it crashes.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

when i first set the stream up a couple of days ago, it was not working well. I noticed that I had 1 or 2 bars. therefor I bought a wifi range extender. It seems to have resolved the issue- 
Of course, I've just jinxed it  and it'll break in a min.


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

So... I've had a stream since the first few days they were released. I had never been really happy with it, because it seemed to drop off the network a lot (like every day or so), and require a hard re-boot. Even then, sometimes it wouldn't be able to access boxes until THEY were rebooted as well.

Recently, I started som troubleshooting, and seem to have found the solution (in my case at least).

All of my "non-mobile" devices in the house are set up with static ip addresses, including the Stream and all 5 Tivo Premieres.

About 10 days ago, I switched all of them to DHCP, and set up the router to issue the same IP addresses to them (always) using DCHP reservation on the MAC addresses.

Since then, everything has been rock solid. No reboots, no loss of boxes - works just like it should.

While this may not work for everyone, I would encourage others using Static IPs to try this (or just regular DCHP for a while) and see if your results are similar.


----------



## fryr98 (Jan 28, 2013)

New Tivo Premier 4 + Stream owner here. I am having (possibly) a similar problem to the OP, so I thought I would ask here instead of starting a new thread.

I have the Verizon Fios router pictured below with the stream plugged directly into it. I also have a MoCA network set up to the Tivo in the living room. I also have a Verizon cable box in the bedroom.

About every 12 hours, my Tivo box loses internet, my Tivo iPhone app can not detect the Tivo/stream, and the video on demand stops working on the VZ box. I turn the router off for 5-10 seconds, turn it back on and everything works fine.

Any suggestions?


----------



## fryr98 (Jan 28, 2013)

fryr98 said:


> New Tivo Premier 4 + Stream owner here. I am having (possibly) a similar problem to the OP, so I thought I would ask here instead of starting a new thread.
> 
> I have the Verizon Fios router pictured below with the stream plugged directly into it. I also have a MoCA network set up to the Tivo in the living room. I also have a Verizon cable box in the bedroom.
> 
> ...


I found out that VZ has MoCA built into their network from reading another thread here. I removed the MoCA Network Adapter and haven't had a problem since.


----------

